# Stupid people on your motorways



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

I would make such idiotic manoeuvres a criminal offence. People should loose their license, pay hefty fines and have a criminal record for this crap they pull on the road.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

I find them just funny.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

radi6404 said:


> I find them just funny.


ain't funny at all to me...:uh: i don't see what can be funny there to you


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> In the Philippines, there are various animals that randomly go on the freeway, chickens, water buffalo, etc.


I have never experienced that on a Philippine motorway. And I doubt that can happen especially on the SLEX or NLEX. 

Though I've seen alot of trying hard drag racers on Honda Civics and recklessly race in the motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> I find them just funny.


It's not so funny when you're driving like 90km/h and see some guy driving in reverse right in front of you.


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

How about this :lol: :lol: 

Athens orbital motorway way Attiki odos watch whats happending at hard shoulder :nuts: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2G40WrQfTk


also see this in attiki odos,greek mafia ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhFIPxn12RA



and for speed lovers also in attiki odos ^^ M6 v10 reaching 340 km/h

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWhkGybzzIw


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

people crossing a 4 - 6 lane highway at night, with absolutely no sense of recognising what a 120+ kph speed is. (many people are killed every year and always the motorists are held responsible).

Once in the night I saw not one but three persons trying to cross the highway and they were standing beside eachother on the line between the fast lane and the third. 

A minivan had stopped on the emergency lane on the right side to the highway and had put a road cone halfway on the middle of the fast lane, and peoples were geting down from it.

...

And then are 70% of the drivers in total who seams to have just poped up from a cave and made to drive on the road.


----------



## Fortebuster (Dec 25, 2006)

This happened to me just last week! 

I hit teh exit lane on i-87 to get off at Albany,NY and right in front of me I see a BMW 3 series reversing down the exit ramp at around 20-30 mph. The guy then got off the exit ramp and onto the shoulder where he tucked his head down while I passed him. :nuts: 

scared the shit out of me




Chris1491 said:


> A friend of my just encountered such a situation on the Brussels R0. And he made a pic of it :lol:
> The pic was just a good shot, because he was taking pics in Belgium, but this scares the shit out of you.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

In Spain's A-1 highway I've seen Moroccans (who live in Europe and usually return to their country in summer) driving on the shoulder during a traffic jam. Not very stupid compared with the things you've posted.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Because such things happens often in those Arab countries. It usual to see people drive 5 cars next to eachother on a threelaned motorway in Algiers.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ghost drivers are very common in Austria. In 2006 there were officially 486 of them... 
Some years back, I witnessed an elderly man in a Mercedes stopping and turning right in front of me on A4 (Hungary-Vienna). Pretty scary.
:runaway:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Geistesfahrer


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Geisterfahrer.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I've seen a man walking a dog on a motorway in England, and last summer on the M25 there was sush a bat lit double decker, MY ungcle was driving at
130ish and saw that in front carwling, time to change lanes.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> Geistesfahrer


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

N VI (Segovia, Spain)


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

arriaca said:


> N VI (Segovia, Spain)


You forgot the pics!



arriaca said:


> Que hay prisa, adelantamos en toda la raya continua...


:crazy:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Ghost drivers are very common in Austria. In 2006 there were officially 486 of them...
> Some years back, I witnessed an elderly man in a Mercedes stopping and turning right in front of me on A4 (Hungary-Vienna). Pretty scary.
> :runaway:


What is a ghost driver and why do they exist?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> What is a ghost driver


Ghost driver is the one who drives on the autobahn in the wrong direction. Sometimes ghost drivers also have their lights turned off, but it's not necessary to be a ghost driver 



> and why do they exist?


People stupidity is the reason that first comes to my mind. You can't blame it on the lack of driving rules knowledge because motorways exist in all countries around the world, so people know they must drive one way only.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Ghost drivers are very common in Austria. In 2006 there were officially 486 of them...
> Some years back, I witnessed an elderly man in a Mercedes stopping and turning right in front of me on A4 (Hungary-Vienna). Pretty scary.
> :runaway:


I always blame the USA for bad drivers, but I have to admit that it is very rare here. I personally have never seen one in 7 years that I drive on American motorways, and I drive a lot.


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

I once met a car in the opposite direction with a velocity of 130 km/h on one of the main highways near Prague. One driver´s mistake and we did not have to be alive.hno:


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

All people other than myself are stupid when it comes to driving on highways and freeways! Get off MY roads!


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

This is not a motorway, but these people are stupid enough to be in this thread. A railroad crossing in Tallinn:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

why stupid? i would do the same.
the barrier is not down yet


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Urban Lagend said:


> why stupid? i would do the same.
> the barrier is not down yet


Somewhat true, but strictly speaking when you see the signals flashing it already may be unsafe to jump the barrier. What if the barrier happens to be broken? After all, it's a mechanical device. The signals and the bell signify that there is a train approaching, so I would at least slow down to make sure I don't see a train. Even when the signals aren't flashing it's a good idea to slow down at least, to make sure there are no trains.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^You're right about the possibility of mechanical failure. There is a railway crossing near my home with light signals, but for some reason they weren't working so a car was hit by a locomotive about a week ago. Fortunately the speeds were small and nothing serious happen, but accidents at railway crossing are very common in Estonia and people don't learn at all. This happened yesterday morning when a truck was hit by a commuter train: http://www.krimi.ee/2007/09/08/rongi-ja-veoki-kokkuporkes-neli-kannatanut


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

here in Croatia this is the same as you pass through red at traffic lights, so no good at all


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

In Portugal a few months ago a driver decided to drive around the barriers in a railway crossing, the excuse being because he knew the place like the back of his hand and it's something he used to do frequently, but one day the train came a bit faster.. and we all know how it ended...


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ Did he survive to tell about this little habit he had?


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

TheCat said:


> Somewhat true, but strictly speaking when you see the signals flashing it already may be unsafe to jump the barrier. What if the barrier happens to be broken? After all, it's a mechanical device. The signals and the bell signify that there is a train approaching, so I would at least slow down to make sure I don't see a train. Even when the signals aren't flashing it's a good idea to slow down at least, to make sure there are no trains.


In Israel if i would slow down i would get so meny beeping behind me and people would stop near me to say what they think about me and my mother :lol:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*stupid driver in Russia*







i don't unerstand how such people get license.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

TheCat said:


> ^^ Did he survive to tell about this little habit he had?


Apparently he used to brag about it in the village he lived in.. until the day of the incident, when he was hit by a few tens of tonnes of metal travelling at at speed of 100 miles per hour!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Fern said:


> Apparently he used to brag about it in the village he lived in.. until the day of the incident, when he was hit by a few tens of tonnes of metal travelling at at speed of 100 miles per hour!


Actually,even the locomotive is over than 100tonnes. A packed freight train can be even 5000 tonnes.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

I tried to, unsuccessfully, look up weights of trains. But basically he was turned into minced meat! Moral of the story: Bragging brings bad luck!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Fern said:


> I tried to, unsuccessfully, look up weights of trains. But basically he was turned into minced meat! Moral of the story: Bragging brings bad luck!


An old hungarian steam engine weighted 140 tonnes with its coal car(?).
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/MÁV_424

Yes,train accidents are fatal. Numerous accidents happen in Hungary when some "I'm-a-big-guy-nothing-can-hurt-me" type driver crosses the tracks at red signal.
Drivers have some chance when this comes,








but when a monster like this comes with 80km/h and 40 freightcars.








Even truck drivers challenge their luck,but usually they loose. There was an accident a few years back,when a german tourist bus,full of german tourists, crossed the tracks near lake Balaton,and a train came...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

RawLee said:


> There was an accident a few years back,when a german tourist bus,full of german tourists, crossed the tracks near lake Balaton,and a train came...


bus waas stucked in traffic jam at crossing when train came. i allways have that accident in my mind while crossing the railway and i'm allways affraid to be stuck if there is a lot of cars because i have that accident in my mind!

btw, trains in Europe are very rarely over 2000 t


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I think your standard mainline railway is supposed to be able to handle 22.5 tons per axle safely. So yeah, we're taking about huge weights here, but not 5000 tons I'm afraid..


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

edolen1 said:


> I think your standard mainline railway is supposed to be able to handle 22.5 tons per axle safely. So yeah, we're taking about huge weights here, but not 5000 tons I'm afraid..


Well,yes not in Europe,but trains elsewhere can be that heavy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In my hometown, the beltway has traffic lights, with a red-light camera next to it. 

Some guy drove there with 70km/h almost under the traffic lights, when the lights jumped to orange. That guy makes some emergency brake, and the car behind him (the car in front of me) couldn't brake that fast, and had to make a move to the left not to crash into the other car. I could brake fast enough, but what if a truck was behind him?

Those damn red-light camera only makes it unsafer on the road...


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

There is a railway crossing in Tallinn that has 2+2 lanes and lots of traffic. On a record day, 3 barriers were run down by cars


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Chris1491 said:


> In my hometown, the beltway has traffic lights, with a red-light camera next to it.
> 
> Some guy drove there with 70km/h almost under the traffic lights, when the lights jumped to orange. That guy makes some emergency brake, and the car behind him (the car in front of me) couldn't brake that fast, and had to make a move to the left not to crash into the other car. I could brake fast enough, but what if a truck was behind him?
> 
> Those damn red-light camera only makes it unsafer on the road...


Hehe I know this phenomenon, I sometimes also get a bit nervous before traffic lights. I don't know if in Europe this is common, but here in Toronto (and most of North America) the pedestrian lights start flashing red before turning red, which is also a good indication that the traffic lights will change to amber (yellow) soon. So, on arterial streets, where the limit is usually 60-70km/h, if I see a light blinking but I am still somewhat far, I get a bit nervous, and I've had cases where I braked when I probably shouldn't have, but also cases where I ran yellow lights just a millisecond before they turned red, which is technically dangerous too, because vehicles might be completing their left turn at this moment. Currently this is a rare problem for me, probably because I have much more driving experience than before, but I still get a bit nervous at times.

I like the system that is used in Israel (where I used to live long ago), where the green light starts blinking before turning yellow on roads where the speed limit is 60km/h or above. Also, I like the countdown timers on pedestrian lights in downtown Toronto, which also essentially count down to the yellow light, which coincides with the pedestrian signal turning red.

However, I have noticed that generally the yellow light actually stays on longer in North America than in other places around the world, which is somewhat interesting, although I may be wrong.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

edolen1 said:


> I think your standard mainline railway is supposed to be able to handle 22.5 tons per axle safely. So yeah, we're taking about huge weights here, but not 5000 tons I'm afraid..


You haven't seen the trains in Canada. Often times the trains will get to 200 to 300 cars long. Often, this isn't safe, but the railway companies do this so they can turn a profit. A shame really, it pains me to see fish leaping out of the water because they don't wanted to be burned by caustic soda.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

TheCat said:


> I like the system that is used in Israel (where I used to live long ago), where the *green light starts blinking before turning yellow *on roads where the speed limit is 60km/h or above.


 This works like that in Estonia for every traffic light I've seen, no matter what the speed limit is.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

I found something very interesting:
"The heaviest train was a BHP Iron Ore train weighing 79,577 tons. The 10
locmotives and 540 ore cars ran from Newman to Port Hedland, Western
Australia, a distance of 253.9 miles, on May 28, 1996." The Guinness Book of World Records. 1998

There aren't any iron mines in Portugal and this was a passenger train but assuming the train weighed something like 1500 t and was travelling at 100kms/h, this is the momentum (p) of the train when it hit the car:
p= m * v ≈ 42000 kg*m/s which would surely be enough to crush any motor vehicle in its way!


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

again me: passenger trains are not that heavy. average passenger coach has 40 tons, so passenger trains usually weight up to about 500 t. train multiple units even less.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

x-type said:


> again me: passenger trains are not that heavy. average passenger coach has 40 tons, so passenger trains usually weight up to about 500 t. train multiple units even less.


I dont want to imagine what it is like to be hit by ~500 tonnes of steel. If a collision with 3,5 tonnes can kill a passenger in a car,what would happen with a train...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

well, 1 t heavy car doing 100 km/h is scary, and how not 500?!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

x-type said:


> again me: passenger trains are not that heavy. average passenger coach has 40 tons, so passenger trains usually weight up to about 500 t. train multiple units even less.


Just divide by three then


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> A friend of my just encountered such a situation on the Brussels R0. And he made a pic of it :lol:
> The pic was just a good shot, because he was taking pics in Belgium, but this scares the shit out of you.


Extremely stupid :nuts:  :nuts:


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

One time I was in the HOV lanes on a freeway, going with the flow at about 120km/h. Then all of a sudden, a giant dump truck going 80km/h max (the speed limit is 100km/h) cuts right in front of me!!! I blast my horn and slam my breaks and was fortunately able to avoid an accident, but I was stuck behind him at such a slow speed for about a kilometer before I was able to get out from behind him and merge with the fast traffic again.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

It was a bus,if you were wondering...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

On this month's 22nd day,a Lamborghini and a Porsche raced on the M7-M1 motorway's common segment. The result:
I think I should mention that the M7-M1 part is the busiest motorway in Hungary.


























Both drivers survived,thanks to the already waiting police...I hope they will be sued for a small fortune and a few years of jail.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

This afternoon near Madrid


----------



## Marvin(SLO) (Oct 3, 2007)

Left or right? :nuts:



















:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Was the woman driving?


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Croatian tunnels*

Most of them are tourists... hno:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone talking about a car hitting a train...






Top Gear demonstrates...


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Anyone talking about a car hitting a train...
> 
> Top Gear demonstrates...


If you want instant death, here is your answer. Just like the mother with four children try to beat a train, just sad when people cant wait 2-5 min extra.



> Left or right?


:rofl:



> There is a railway crossing in Tallinn that has 2+2 lanes and lots of traffic. On a record day, 3 barriers were run down by cars


When I left Estonia in 1992 ( I think) people weren't that stupid, I guess age shows everything. People just driving worst day by day. How is the things up there anyway :lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

few days ago i have seen 180 turning at motorway in front of me. fortunately, i wasnßt going fast so i had enough time to gesticulate him a lot of things. the fact that makes him even larger idiont is that it happened between 2 exits which are only 4 km far one from another. so it was so bloody hard to make extra 2 km to turn safelyhno:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In Croatia OMG.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

btw, with this croatian clip goes a story about Italian who stopped in tunnel and went to shit. of course, as soon as he stopped, emergency alarms notified supervisors in supervising center who could not believe. unfortunately for Italian, right in that tunnel in emergency tube firemen had an emergency trial so people from center contacted firemen who caught him and told him to clean the shit and put it into his Alfa GT   so, better don't shit in croatian tunnels


----------



## Marvin(SLO) (Oct 3, 2007)

From thread in Alpe-Adria section:


cave_canem said:


> Have u ever played that game, Driver? A Slovenian police chase in 'Driver Style' (for video)


:bash:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

:crazy:


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ Visit slovenian motorways, post 475 and next


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Cicerón said:


> crazy video
> 
> :crazy:


What in the name of hell are those idiots doing? :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys on polish subforum said, they want to avoid tolls or Road Transport Inspection. I don't think so, because second pair of trucks turned back. That's why i've got one idea: they missed right direction (because of lack of road marking?).


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Crazy stupid commute on a motorcycle in the Utrecht area of the Netherlands.
To work
Back home


----------



## Chris_533976 (Sep 30, 2007)

pmaciej7 said:


> Guys on polish subforum said, they want to avoid tolls or Road Transport Inspection. I don't think so, because second pair of trucks turned back. That's why i've got one idea: they missed right direction (because of lack of road marking?).


I'll bet it was a satnav telling them to do that.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Trash truck against toll booth in Puerto Montt, Chile.







Drunkie in highway in Santiago de Chile, then he goes over a pedestrian bypass and threatens to jump to the metro lines.







Horse running in highway in Santiago, it's shot by several cameras along the highway! i know this thread is about stupid people, but stupid people leaves them without care. We've had some accidents with horses on highways.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris_533976 said:


> I'll bet it was a *satnav* telling them to do that.


Satan? :lol: Ok, i know, satellite navigation.



Skyyy said:


> Trash truck against toll booth in Puerto Montt, Chile.


What the hell is this guy doing and why? Is he drunk or what? He can't even hold on one lane...


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a look at this moron of the year, parking on A6 entrance ramp.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ that's nothing:


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

What are they doing? Aren't they waiting to leave motorway? Or for customs check? I've seen many lines like this before D-PL border. But customs check in Netherlands?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This is on a German holiday, truck traffic is not allowed then. This line was 15km long. All parkings up to 100km away from the border were crowded with trucks, so they keep driving until the border and park their truck on the emergency lane.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

And more stupid people leaving horses without care.

Accident happened today in Santiago.


http://teletrece.canal13.cl/t13/html/Noticias/Chile/322872Ivideoq1.html


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Skyyy said:


> And more stupid people leaving horses without care.
> 
> Accident happened today in Santiago.
> 
> ...


Poor horse...


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

in Saudia


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

entering the wrong direction (how the hell?!?!) combinated with speeding results in this way (yesterday evening):


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

It looks like the driver of the car in the 1st pic killed at least 2 passengers of the car in the last 2 pics.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ that's nothing:


This looks exactly like Pragues south-west bypass. Everyday. Last time it took me 2 1/2 hours to get through Prague.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

So what's so stupid about this, if the road wasn't opened yet?


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ Is it because he's not taking enough time to admire the shiny crashbarriers?


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

I always cycle on unfinished motorways. It's the best way to take good pictures.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I've cycled over a small stretch of the A2. Back then it was closed, now it's open


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

Verso said:


> These cameras should be banned, or allowed only where the green light pulses before turning yellow/orange.


isnt the task of the orange light to warn the drivers for the red light?

theres no need for another warning sign...

but the orange light have to hold at least 3 seconds...

and theres another useful auxiliary traffic light device: the back-timer (or whatisit) what count down for the light change...


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

A few years ago, a single-carriageway two-way arterial was being duplicated. My friend's dad "mustn't have noticed" (in his words) a detour sign and drove straight over a couple of traffic cones diverting traffic from the unopened carriageway. For a few seconds, I was wondering what he was doing, and when I pointed it out, he made a U-turn and headed back to the original intersection... only to find a roadworkers' vehicle parking where the cones used to be. :bash: They let us through, but not before having a laugh.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

pijanec said:


> I always cycle on unfinished motorways. It's the best way to take good pictures.


are you making long car trips to the construction sites or are there many motorway U/C near your home? 

I regularly visited the U/C M0 beltway of Budapest. it was really interesting to see its contsruction...
but I have to say it is much more interesting to see it under heavy traffic... :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

H123Laci said:


> isnt the task of the orange light to warn the drivers for the red light?
> 
> theres no need for another warning sign...
> 
> but the orange light have to hold at least 3 seconds...


3 seconds is too little time, it should be at least 4, especially, if there's a camera recording nearby. But the problem is, unless you're constantly looking right in the traffic light, you're not sure when exactly it turned yellow... which means you'll brake hardly to stop, if you know the camera is there... and that can have bad consequences, if someone's right behind you.



H123Laci said:


> are you making long car trips to the construction sites or are there many motorway U/C near your home?


Exactly what I wanted to ask. :lol:


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

H123Laci said:


> are you making long car trips to the construction sites or are there many motorway U/C near your home?


There are/were a lot of motorway construction sites near my place. Sometimes I put bike into car if construction site (like A5 in Slovenia) is more than 30, 40 kms away. I even regularly cycled to the construction site of Pyhrn motorway in Croatia and cycled through all tunnels on Krapina-Gruškovje. :banana::banana:


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

keber said:


> We know all, that some people shouldn't be allowed to have driving license. Here are two compilations of various traffic camera videos from Slovenian motorways, showing:
> Reverse driving on motorway (geisterfahrer) :bash:
> Cyclists, pedestrians and skaters on motorway :lol:
> 
> Those situations on Slovenian motorways are not very frequent, but nevertheless they are very very dangerous. How often do they happen in your country and maybe post some videos.


Once when I was walking in the CBD, I saw someone reversing on a motorway. It was at a place where a three lane carriageway forks into two two lane carriageways, the left fork is an exit to the CBD and the right fork goes into the Cross City Tunnel. The guy took the right fork and realised it wasn't where he wanted to be, so he just reversed back to the fork and took the other one. :bash: Fortunately traffic was very light at the time.

I don't have a picture of it actually happening, but here is where it happened; you can't see it very clearly because there are two other roads overpassing it, but it's that eastbound fork on the lower level. At the time, I was walking on the pedestrian walkway that you can see on the right hand side of the picture, although I was on the part of it that you can't see underneath the road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A friend of mine took this picture on the R0 around Brussels. This idiot was actually driving backwards on the motorway!


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh my god... If you miss your exit, that's the worst way you can react...

Instead of driving on, he/she should've taken the next exit (won't be far on the R0 anyway) and then driven to where he/she wanted to go...

*sigh*, stupid person indeed.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13994862&postcount=20

post #20


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ 1.5 years ago


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

I just knew I saw it here somewhere. :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris, you're repeating yourself.  I also immediately remembered it. :lol:


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Usually, to get from one city to another in New Zealand, there are a series ot two lane roads which twist and turn according to the contours of the landscape. Blanket speed limit is 100kph. Last year though, 406 people died out of a population of 4.1 million.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Verso said:


> 3 seconds is too little time, it should be at least 4, especially, if there's a camera recording nearby. But the problem is, unless you're constantly looking right in the traffic light, you're not sure when exactly it turned yellow... which means you'll brake hardly to stop, if you know the camera is there... and that can have bad consequences, if someone's right behind you.
> 
> Exactly what I wanted to ask. :lol:


I do not know if it's a EU regulation or what but...

Courts canceled fiones here with orange set at 3 seconds. The new regulation requires five second.

Usually the traffic leghts with camera feature a countdown display which is somewhat useful.

If we stick to my small town I'd love to see people starting to move quicker than "within 5/6 seconds from the green light" like they are used to do.

A red light is apparently the best place to

a) make a call
b) check your makeup
c) play with your tie
d) pick your nose


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Romanian truckdriver on a Belgian highway... Our transport minister was furious


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

OLD  :ancient:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

As expected


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Spanish truckdriver didn't want to be overtaken by cars using the emergency lane, so he blocked it... Oops, is that a policecar? :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ What a moron. I'd send him to prison.


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

^^Without knowing the causes? hno: There can be a lot of reasons why he moved to emergency lane.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

People who abuse the shoulder are in violation though. I sometimes see truckers playing policemen by driving half onto the shoulder to stop this. I think they're both wrong, people shouldn't abuse the shoulder, and truckers (or others) shouldn't take matters into their own hands.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Iran has about 27000 road deaths each year with 70,000,000 population and 18,000,000 cars!!
Fifteen times more than Gaza War!!


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Tunnel in Santiago, Chile.


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Owwkay, seems like we've got to send a container of Darwin awards to Chile 

Great reactions from the tunnel safety teams most of the time luckily.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's one from Germany. A trucker on my YouTube friends list posted this. 2 dead, three injured on the A2 in Germany (Lehrte) I had to look twice, to find the car that was caught in the middle...:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBOjXjfH4ik


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

74yo driver on highway in Bratislava, can't believe nobody stepped out from car to kick this idiot off


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

:runaway:


----------



## Anaheim (Apr 21, 2007)

Few Polish idiots..






Wrong way driving:

A4 highway in Kraków. Old woman driving wrong way with 110km/h average speed .


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

^^Wow very stupid.. I love some of the comments in the videos lol.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope all of these idiots have lost their driving license for life and were charged for attempted murder


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Aan said:


> I hope all of these idiots have lost their driving license for life and were charged for attempted murder


How do you know it's attempted murder (especially by the old lady)? Can you prove it?


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

if it wasn't and by papers she is not mentally disabled everyone with clear mind would at least stop car at emergency lane and wait with emergency lights there or waited when traffic is slower and turn it around

trying to drive wrong way on highway is always attempted murder


----------



## GOUST (Mar 1, 2010)

rally, MADMAN drove a subway, after entered to church,


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Aan said:


> if it wasn't and by papers she is not mentally disabled everyone with clear mind would at least stop car at emergency lane and wait with emergency lights there or waited when traffic is slower and turn it around
> 
> trying to drive wrong way on highway is always attempted murder


Driving in the wrong direction because you're drunk and don't know what's going on around you certainly isn't an attempted murder.


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

*Stupid horses owners*

Horse being hit


----------



## Capt.Vimes (Jul 15, 2009)

Was that driver sleeping?


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Czech tourist (26) in Audi A8 is chased by Croatian police because of high speed (246 km/h) and reckless driving...






4:51 :bash:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I recently heard on the news that in Sweden a driver was fined 900.000 euro for doing 290 km/h on a highway... they said that the speed trap was able to take a picture of the car only because it was a last generation speed trap...


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

g.spinoza said:


> I recently heard on the news that in Sweden a driver was fined 900.000 euro for doing 290 km/h on a highway... they said that the speed trap was able to take a picture of the car only because it was a last generation speed trap...


This was in Switzerland on the A12, but the driver was Swedish. 

The maximum fine for speeding violations in Sweden is €400 euro.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Ah, you're right, I must have heard the news wrong 



KHS said:


> Czech tourist (26) in Audi A8 is chased by Croatian police because of high speed (246 km/h) and reckless driving...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately they were able to catch him !


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

2 Idiots I caught on camera last month in Romania (on Sibiu - Sebeș (52 km) road):


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Same road:






This is one of the crazyest road-movies I have ever seen.

0:06 - Skoda passing
0:29 - Skoda passing again
0:31 - our camera-guy is going a little bit on the opposite direction
0:45 - VW Golf passing
0:50 - favorite scene - crazy truck driver
1:03 - our camera-guy is going again on the wrong lane (maybe he tought that there is going to be an accident and he wanted to catch it live)
1:08 - crazy truck driver nearly hits that Dacia Logan Van
1:12 - crazy truck driver nearly hits that Skoda
1:33 - truck passing another truck... so boooooooooooring
1:48 - truck nearly hits a homeless dog

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Some guy recall he should invoke Allah on Prague - Dresden route, his wife decided to asperse the place, apparently coming from Germany...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ LOL!
I bet he protested the fine because it was a "religious discrimination"...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl:

and one rofl for the music
:rofl:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Quick response of the police. Such people deserve a fine. Find a parking lot if you really need to do it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Dunno if this has been posted at all, but yeah. This scared me. My girlfriend is going back home to Beijing soon so it'll be interesting to hear if she sees anything like this on the roads. 

You'll have to excuse the racist/inappropriate ending to the video though. The idiot Australian who made the video obviously hasn't heard of cultural sensitivity at all.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ssssssss (Aug 6, 2010)

This guy in a silver daewoo matiz is a f...ing master !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Living in a country where anyone likes to spit on the law (unless it is useful to him), many drivers keep a speed constantly higher than the limit, and desperately brake in front of a speed radar.

Yesterday I was on the A4, right lane, sticky at 130 km/h, and a guy was passing me on the middle lane, not faster than 140. I didn't notice the radar, since I don't care, but the moron did, at the very last moment. I got scared to death, seeing this car just in front of my left corner, suddendly doing an emercengy brake for no apparent reason.

F***! :bash:

And what's really annoying, is that people is so unaware of the limit, they brake hard in any case.
Some days ago, on a 1+1 rural road, limit 90, flow of traffic going at a perfect 89-91... all the morons braking due to the radar, slowing to 70. Retards. They don't know what they're doing, and they should not drive.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Wilhem275 said:


> Living in a country where anyone likes to spit on the law (unless it is useful to him), many drivers keep a speed constantly higher than the limit, and desperately brake in front of a speed radar.
> 
> Yesterday I was on the A4, right lane, sticky at 130 km/h, and a guy was passing me on the middle lane, not faster than 140. I didn't notice the radar, since I don't care, but the moron did, at the very last moment. I got scared to death, seeing this car just in front of my left corner, suddendly doing an emercengy brake for no apparent reason.
> 
> ...


This happend to me several times. This spring I was driving on DN69 in Romania, and on a little village bypass there was a radar (everybody knew about it since all the oncoming traffic were flashing their lights). Speed limit in that area was 70 km/h, but everybody was doing 40-45 km/h (since they tought that they are inside the village with speed limit 50 km/h, but a sign posted that it was 70 km/h). I passed all of them with 69-70 km/h, and while I was going near them I saw their surprised faces. Even the cop was surprised that I passed :lol: but he didn't stopped me because he knew that I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

this is what i've realized, too. people are stupid and think that presence of police control means to slow down, even if they are in limits.
the same is with overtaking too slow police car on open road - often there is a row because nobody doesn't want to overtake them :?:


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

It´s not really a motorway incident, but worth it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

x-type said:


> this is what i've realized, too. people are stupid and think that presence of police control means to slow down, even if they are in limits.
> the same is with overtaking too slow police car on open road - often there is a row because nobody doesn't want to overtake them :?:


That is also true. If a police car goes under the speed limit nobody dares to overtake. I would do that if I know that I'm not going to pass the speed limit while overtaking, if the police car dosen't have lights and/or siren on, and if I don't break any other driving rule. And, of course, if I'm in Romania, not in another country, because I know our road laws very good.


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe the Police will stop you anyway to cash their bribes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't think that practice is still very widespread in the European Union. Maybe in some rural area of Romania or Bulgaria.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Tomb Raider said:


> Oh yes sure, you should see people how they start speeding at that time :yes:


All moroccan forum is there ! Muttie, Tetwani, Tom Raider, me. :lol:

The traffic is too dangerous. The 3 cars cross the streets at 50km/h and they only win 10 seconds. 

This week, 7 people before iftar (eating time) loosed more : the life.


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Tomb Raider said:


> Oh yes sure, you should see people how they start speeding at that time :yes:


Same thing in Italy just before an important soccer match.
You DO NOT want to be on the streets at those times.


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Angelos said:


> Yep, It is the same law in Greece, whenever you crash someone from behind no matter what it is completely your fault.


What about when you are hit from behind and you have a draw-bar stretching out of the rear bumper?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think this is the same in all of Europe. I had an accident in 2006 in France where I hit another car on the motorway in a braking session. I got a fine for not keeping enough distance, even though the police was not on the scene when the accident happened, they just give this fine by default it seems.


Same thing in Romania. If you hit a car from behind you get a fine by default. The bad thing is that sometimes you are doing a legal 100 km/h on a national road, and a slow car comes from a side street at 20-30 km/h and enters the main road. If you can't pass that car (because of traffic from other side) and you can't break hard enough you will hit that car and it's your fault :bash: (even though he should have stayed on that side street untill you pass).


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I really hope that this was a joke and there isn't anyone that stupid:






Did he go by public transport or not?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ It's incredible how people who does this stuff never dies...


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

bogdymol said:


> I really hope that this was a joke and there isn't anyone that stupid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one reminds me of an Ikea commercial that they used to air here. Personally, I think it was a "joke". Then again...

The second one was amusing. Wonder if the **** was using the tunnel for a shortcut.

There was a similar incident here a few years ago in the Mt. McDonald tunnel. This is used by Canadian Pacific for their westbound trains. Turns out the idiot behind the wheel thought he was on the Trans Canada Highway...:bash: Useless idiot Manitoba drivers...


----------



## bigmishu (Aug 20, 2010)

This I have seen on my street in Bucharest... I passed a few minutes after.


22082010 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Unfortunately accidents also are happening in Greece often...










from Ellinofreneia (a greek tv show) watch the car in red circle:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> from Ellinofreneia (a greek tv show) watch the car in red circle:


What was that guy doing???


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Verso said:


> You just get a fine of 300 € and only 5 (out of 18) penalty points.


Update. For driving in the wrong direction on motorway you'll now pay 1,200 € and get all 18 penalty points in Slovenia (you'll lose your driving license). If you drive drunk (DUI), you'll have to go to the doctor and rehabilitation program. :hammer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bogdymol said:


> What was that guy doing???


Stupid actions


----------



## bigmishu (Aug 20, 2010)

bogdymol said:


> What was that guy doing???



He was watching the stars :lol:


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

We once had two people in two different cars hold hands by reaching out of their cars and holding hands while driving at 60 miles on hour down a four lane wide freeway in our home city.


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

My country (Panama) the stupid people on the roads and streets are taxi drivers.


----------



## poveroate (Jul 15, 2012)

*not in higway..but still crazy*

in south italy...illegal race of horse on the street
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1luQXRaMe68

check it out


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

icard: After watching this one feels like Bulgaria is a 3. world country!


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

LG_ said:


> icard: After watching this one feels like Bulgaria is a 3. world country!


Isn't it?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Italy, A14 near Pesaro, 3 hours ago. An Opel in front of me goes real slow. I pass it... a not-more-than-12 girl at the wheel. She coulnd't even see over the dashboard, her father on the other seat smiling. My blood froze.


----------

